# Oat recipes



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Cinnamon topped Oatmeal Muffins*
1 cup sifted flour
1/4 cup sugar
3 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup oats
1/2 cup raisins (optional)
3 tbsp oil
1 egg beaten
1 cup milk

Preheat oven to 425F. Sift together into mixing bowl the flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Stir in oats and raisins. Add oil, egg and milk. Stir only until dry ingredients are moistened. Fill greased muffin cups 2/3 full.

Sprinkle with cinnamon topping:
2 tbsp sugar
2 tbsp flour
1 tsp cinnamon
1 tsp melted butter
Bake 15 minutes at 425F. Makes 12 muffins.

from Amish Country Cooking
by The Amish of the west Kootenai, Rexford, Montana (1988)

*GRANOLA*

Makes about 2 quarts

6 cups rolled oats
¼ cup sunflower seeds
½ cup brown sugar
½ cup raisins
1 cup coconut
1 cup chopped nuts
1 cup sesame seeds

Mix all ingredients except raisins. Stir in and coat thoroughly with

½ cup oil	
1 cup honey
2 tsp. vanilla

Spread on cookie sheet and bake at 350o for 30 minutes. Last five minutes add 1 cup raisins or other dried fruit.

*GRANOLA BARS*

¼ cup butter
1 10-ounce package marshmallows or 4 cups miniature marshmallows
5 cups granola

Melt butter in saucepan over low heat. Add marshmallows and stir until completely melted. Cook over low heat for 3 minutes longer, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Add granola. Stir until well coated. Press mixture evenly into buttered 13 x 9 x 2 inch pan. Cut into 2 inch squares when cool. Makes 24.

*MUESLI*

4 cups quick cooking rolled oats	
1 cup chopped nuts
1 cup wheat flakes
Dried apples, apricots, raisins, or other fruit

Mix together and put in covered container. Keep fruit separated until ready to serve.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Crispy cookies*
1 cup butter
1 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 cup brown sugar
2 eggs beaten
1 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 cups rolled oats
1 cup chopped nuts
1 cups chocolate chips/or raisins
1 cup m&m's
Cream the butter and sugars.
Add the rest of the ingredients in order given.
Drop by spoonfuls onto cookie sheet.
Bake at 350 F for about 12 minutes or until golden brown.

*Oatmeal pie crust*
1 1/2 cups All purpose flour
1 1/2 cups Quick cooking oats
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 cups brown sugar packed
1 cup Butter softened
1 cup walnuts chopped, optional

Preparation
1. Combine flour & baking soda; stir in oats & brown sugar. Cut in softened butter, mixing well, using your hands if needed to combine all ingredients thoroughly.
2. Press into two 8-inch pie pans or a 9x13-inch baking pan.
3. If using precooked filling, bake pie at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.
NOTE: When using fresh fruits, such as peaches for apples, precook in pan with butter and brown sugar, along with 1 teaspoon lemon juice, cooking down until thickened. You don't want the fruit watery when pouring into crust. For 3 cups of fruit, use 1/2 cup butter and 1 cup brown sugar.
Will make enough crust for TWO 8-inch pies or used as a crust for fruity bar cookies.

*Mark Bittman's Oatmeal with Scallions and Soy Sauce*
- from seriouseats.com
- serves one -
1 cup rolled oats (steel cut is my personal recommendation)
2 cups water
2 teaspoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon scallions for stirring, 1 teaspoon for garnish
A couple shakes of sea salt
1. Combine water, salt, and oats in a medium saucepan and turn the heat to high. When the water boils, turn to low and cook, stirring frequently, until the water is just about absorbed (about 5 minutes). 
2. Turn off heat, stirring in 1 tablespoon of scallions and soy sauce while the pot cools down. Sprinkle that last teaspoon of scallions on top for extra crunch.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh :2thumb:

Sounds good to me.


----------



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

my favorite oatmeal recipe is porridge - 1/2 c rolled oats, 1/2 c applesauce (I can my own), cinnamon to taste, water to cover, and a bit of maple syrup to sweeten...yum...


----------



## mitchshrader (Jan 3, 2009)

fully admitting steel cut are best, it's possible to make oatmeal palatable, speaking of Original Quakers Rolled Oats.. but like making coffee, it takes the correct water temp. 

Then, butter and a bit of milk to cool it, and some maple syrup if possible, turbinado or brown sugar if not. The trick is to swell the salted oats with boiling water, then wait a bit, add butter and stir, add milk and stir, add sweetener and half stir.. so there are various tastes mingled, not one taste. 

I make an oatmeal walnut cookie thats kinda sinful, but mostly cause of too much nuts and butter and brown sugar. Brown crispy edges and kinda greasy sorta high calorie sinful.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*oatmeal patties*

I have actually never tried these, but I have lots of oatmeal in my preps from the LDS cannery and think this recipe could be a good entree. I know I should try it soon.

*Oatmeal Patties in Mushroom Gravy*
Preheat oven to 375 degrees.

Oatmeal Patties

3 cups of oats
1 ½ cups almond meal
½ sweet onion, chopped
4 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 can cream of mushroom soup
2 tablespoons of finely chopped sweet basil
2 eggs, lightly beaten

Oatmeal patties are easier to form than hamburgers.
Chop onion and basil. Put all ingredients in a bowl. Mix well by hand. Let it sit for 10 minutes. Form patties by hand the way you would form hamburgers. Fry in hot olive oil until lightly brown. Turn over and brown the other side. This will make about 7 or 8 patties.

Mushroom Gravy
3 cans cream of mushroom soup
2 ½ cans almond milk
2 cloves finely chopped garlic
2 tablespoons finely chopped sweet basil

Put all ingredients in a bowl and whisk well. Pout a thin layer in the bottom of a glass baking dish. Lay the patties in the dish. Spoon gravy over each patty. Pour any remainder in the dish. Cover with aluminum foil. Bake at 375 degrees for about 30 minutes or until gravy is bubbly. Serve with mashed potatoes with gravy on top.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*another oatmeal pattie recipe*

Oatmeal Burgers

Here is a tasty, very economical, quick and easy recipe for Oatmal Burgers. What you don't use now, can be frozen and used at another time.

3 cups water
1/8 cup oil
1/4 cup soya sauce
1 medium onion - minced
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp Italian Seasoning
1/2 tsp garlic
1/4 cup yeast flakes
2 tsp chicken style seasoning
3 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup rice flakes
1/2 pecans or other nuts

Boil water, oil, soya sauce, onion and seasonings. Add rolled oats and boil 1 minute more. Let stand 5 minutes
Shape into patties (using large jar rings) onto a cookie sheet that has been sprayed with Pam. Bake at 350 Degrees for 20 minutes on the first side, flip over and bake for an additional 10 minutes.

Optional Additions:

Mushrooms, chopped
Cheese, grated
carrot or zucchini, grated


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*A third recipe for oatmeal patties--with tofu*

Oatmeal Patties

1 small raw potato grated 
1 1/2 cups of oatmeal 
1 teaspoon onion power 
1/2 cup sauteed onion 
3 tablespoon of beef like seasoning or spices of your choice 
1 lb firm tofu, mashed
1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon salt
2/4 cup mushrooms, chopped
1 teaspoon garlic powder

Mix all ingredients together and form in patties. Heat 2-3 tablespoons of oil in frying pan and brown the patties until golden. Dry on a paper towel. Place in a casserole until golden. Dry on a paper towel. Place in a casserole dish and cover with a mushroon gravy (save the used juice to make gravy). Bake at 350 for 20 minutes.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that I will be putting some of these into recipe cards ... they look great!


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Love me some oats. Will try to add something to this later.


----------

